# Travelling outside Ireland



## ccpink00 (20 Oct 2020)

Hi, 
Anyone know if it is possible to fly outside Ireland and back after one or two weeks time?


----------



## Leo (20 Oct 2020)

Does your journey qualify as necessary?


----------



## joer (20 Oct 2020)

And you might have to isolate when you get there and also when you come back.


----------



## DK123 (24 Oct 2020)

What is the Defination of a qualifying neccessary journey outside ireland with regard to  Covid rules.?


----------



## Leper (27 Oct 2020)

Just for the Record:- There is no 2 week quarantine period in Spain. But, there is a curfew from 11.00pm to 6.00am. You must wear face masks at all times even outdoors and while not eating in restaurants whether seated or not. At any time regions may be closed and no travel allowed to or through.


----------

